# Hissing Wind Noise from Driver Door



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Wind noise is terrible on my car but im to lazy to bring it in for that...


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes and I assume its normal, it only happens sometimes and I think its related to cross winds.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

In my car the noise is there consistantly when traveling 60mph or greater, but more obvious when there is crosswind. I experimented on the way home by putting a towel over the seal for the glass and it went away. So there is definitely an air leak in the upper-rear of the driver window. When I go home I folded a paper towel into a triangle and stuffed it under the triangler part of the window gasket, which reduced the noise significantly. This follows along another post I found on another site pertaining to this, it also explains how to fix it. I'm going give the instructions to the dealership and let them deal with it because I don't have the proper adhesive and foam to do it myself. For me the noise is too aggrevating to ignore. I'll post the outcome next week.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

The Verdict! While the Cruze definitely has some wind noise that is deemed normal there was some wind noise in my cruze that was aggravating. It was a faint hiss, that if you didn't know what to listen for you might miss it or confuse it with regular wind noise. As mentioned I brought my Cruze in today to get the issue resolved. The dealership called about 6 hours later saying that they couldn't hear abnormal noise; however, they did implement the fix discussed in a TSB article anyway. The service writer said the TSB article is only for builds prior to Nov. 2010, which mine was built after. I was still optimistic that if they implemented the fix correctly the hiss would be gone. Sure enough it was. To know if this fix will fix wind/noise for your cruze use a rag to cover up the top-rear corner of the driver side window while cruzing at 60 mph, position your ear close to the area, remove the rag and see if you hear a noise that wasn't there with the towel in place.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If it is any consolation, my 2007 CiViC had the same problem and once again I took it to the dealership and they claim it's normal that was Honda but my Cruze has a little whistle but nothing all that bad. Usually when I hear it it is because my window is not up all the way.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

Patman said:


> If it is any consolation, my 2007 CiViC had the same problem and once again I took it to the dealership and they claim it's normal that was Honda but my Cruze has a little whistle but nothing all that bad. Usually when I hear it it is because my window is not up all the way.


The whistle you hear maybe from the side mirror, this is mentioned in the same TSB (PI0300A) that the hissing was mentioned. The hissing noise I had sounded like the window was down a smidge, but it wasn't. Fortunatly the TSB resolved the issue and I am now a happy cruze owner.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Im taking mine in tomorrow for a windshield whistle noise. I don't care how embarrasing it is or annoying lol. If it can be fixed, then why not?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lol sadly, but same here 



cruzeman said:


> Wind noise is terrible on my car but im to lazy to bring it in for that...


----------



## c002196 (Nov 23, 2011)

My wind noise is terrible in my Cruze LTZ 1.4T. No hissing sounds, just lots of wind noise. I plan on going to the dealership and driving a new one to see if it has the same problem. I suspect I will hear it on the new car too. Funny how I found an article from Chevy about how quiet the Cruze is and states: Triple seals for all four doors block wind and road noise!! This is very annoying to me! I have a 2000 Saturn that is much quieter! So far, I'm very disappointed in my car. The shifting seems very erratic too.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

They fixed a few of mine but most they left the same.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

Let me know if they are able to make any adjustments to reduce the noise. I was able to remove the hissing noise coming from the driver window as reported in September, but still have quite a bit of wind noise that I wasn't expected after reading the reviews and technology that went into the car for this specific purpose. I've had my car for 2 months and must admit the wind noise doesn't bother me as much as it did, I don't even notice it most of the time when the radio is on.


----------



## LFCruze2012 (Dec 10, 2011)

Have the same wind noise issues on my 2012 Cruze, check the rubber molding along the exterior window in the upper corner (next to the black molding panel) and compare it to the passenger rubber molding. I noticed the rubber molding(which helps the air go around the vehicle) on the driver side is under the black molding causing the wind at speed 60+ to enter the vehicle. I was told the same thing TWICE by the dealer that this was normal. Finally after talking to the service director and showing him the difference between the moldings he ordered me a new piece. I live an hour away from my dealership so will post if this corrects the issue when I get it in.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking forward to finding out if replacing the rubber molding makes a difference.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

i had the same thing...and went into service..and had the upper doors "adjusted"....no big deal...the shop forman rolled down the windows...placed his knee on the armrest...and tweeked the top of the door inward...and after that..no wind noise at all.....he said the vaccume created around the car at speeds may pull on the doors,causing the seals to seperate a bit..and it makes a noise...so a slight adjustment to the door..and the prob is solved...i have no more wind noise.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

In other words, he bent the top of the door in slightly?


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

yup...pretty much...and it worked great...he said its the same process they do on the assembly line...just sometimes a few get "overlooked"...what i was surprised with was the effort it took to make any difference...or the amount of force needed to bend the door...the guy had to be about 200 or so lbs..and he needed to put some force behind it..i also gave it a try when he was doing it..and yeah..they are pretty stout...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It seems like everyone but me is having a problem with their car and wind, odd.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I have the same issue, among others. Thinlling of trading in for the 2013 malibu as soon as it's out.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> yup...pretty much...and it worked great...he said its the same process they do on the assembly line...just sometimes a few get "overlooked"...what i was surprised with was the effort it took to make any difference...or the amount of force needed to bend the door...the guy had to be about 200 or so lbs..and he needed to put some force behind it..i also gave it a try when he was doing it..and yeah..they are pretty stout...



Glad it worked, but personally I think he just gave you a line of crap. 

My driver side window started rattling too and now faint wind hissing as well. And I drive on the other side! It's Thailand so the driver sits on the right. 

Im enjoying the car, but I've had it for a few months and already I've had

1) charcoal canister worked on because of a whistling noise
2) speaker in the rear sounds like its broken sometimes (this started a few days ago)

3) now the rattling hissing noises

In ignoring the window issue until my first scheduled maintenance, but any more trouble and I'll never buy a Chevy again. I like it and all, but all these issues are just about it not being well put together.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

My hope is that the window noise rattling can be fixed and if it doesn't give me any other trouble then great. Because I really like the car. It's beautiful and fun to drive (even though the transmission is weird. I've gotten used to it).

This is mine BTW


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't have a whistle but I've noticed the upper door frames don't line up very well where they meet at B pillar. Maybe the big weightlifter guy on the assembly line was on sick leave the day my car rolled down the line at Lordstown.


----------



## LFCruze2012 (Dec 10, 2011)

Update: All fixed and no wind nosie. The dealership replaced the exterior rubber sealing and black molding piece on the driver door. Glad it worked!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

First time I noticed that was last Saturday in my almost new 2012 2LT, but was driving 65 mph into a 30 mph headwind. And just at the drivers door. Wasn't too bad, but will take a look at it.

Just did, noticed the top rear of the door was sticking out about 1/16", use my right hand while holding the door with my left and pushed it in. Now nice and even. If you ever owned a GM four door hard top, you were dead lost before you even started.

One thing I love about the Cruze is the upper edge of the door is under the roof line. Haven't had an icy rain yet. But even on my 04 Cavalier, the top of the door was way into the roof. All the cars were that way and impossible to get in after an icy rain. Swear these body stylist are smoking crack. They use to use gutters above the door, were far more practical back then.


----------



## micronot (Aug 2, 2011)

The reviews for the Cruze talked about the work GM put into the design to keep the car quiet. That was one of the features that I looked forward to on this car, but sadly that is not the case.

I have the 2011 Cruze Eco MT that I bought new at the end of the model year, it was on the first week when the 2012 were first available. I went with the 2011 because of the price breaks they were giving me (around $2K cheaper). Anyhow, the Cruze replaced my old 1998 Cavalier. 

I used to have a problem on the Cavalier where the door seal would slip a little out of place and would make wind noise similar to what I hear on the Cruze. So I looked at the door seal on the Cruze and noticed that it was extremely weak and thin. The rubber seal on the Cavalier was thicker and had more spring to it. I am suspecting that the door seal is the cause for the added wind noise on the Cuze. I am not sure what you can do about it though, as its not failed, just cheaply made. With the old Cavalier, you could tell that it was well sealed because when you got into the car and closed the door, you could feel the pressure in your ears. Same with 

As others have said, you could bend in the window frame for a tighter fit. If the door had a better seal, it wouldnt need such close tolerances. I looked for the issue LFCruze2012 mentioned about the rubber around the window where it meets the plastic trim, but I did not notice any issue with that.

My 98 Cavalier did not have AC, and I hate the wind noise so much that I would drive that car on the freeway with the windows up, when the temperature was 90+F out side. So needless to say, I am very disappointed with the wind noise in the Cruze.


----------



## windy (May 15, 2012)

I have the same wind noise. The dealer found the vertical weather stripping between the front and rear doors was not properly attached. It was attached at the top and bottom but not in the middle. They re-attached it but I still have wind noise. I plan to take it back to the dealer so they can have another look. I think the rear window is going up to far and not properly sealing.


----------



## 9736 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello all,

I recently got a chevy cruze 2012 eco and I do love my car, I come from a family born and bred chevy and I have had some issues some resolved some not, I am very very concerned about a few, I had a rattle in driver side door brought it in was fixed for two days now its louder depending on the bumps on the road.

Also on highway driving I get loud wind sounds from driver side and you can clearly see the weather stripping not put on right like the passenger side door, also a cold start sound that the dealer had no idea what caused it and had to call chevy tac to get help, they replaced belt and tensioner next cold start it was still there I reported these issues in as my car has only 7000 km on it I mean really this is not good.

The car was clearly not engineered to make these sounds, I am reaching out for help here and I hope chevy helps this new car owner first new car from a long line of chevy cars in our family, I am really depressed and worried every morning I got to get into my car and it shouldnt be like that so times i took it in and its the same thing, should you replace my car since the engine makes huge rattles in cold and chevy tac and the mechanics have no idea whats causing it, the engine sound there was one other person there at my dealer the day i brought mine in with same issue, please do something for me repairs are doing nothing maybe you should contact my dealer after I speak with you, please help me


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

micronot, windy, and digmadness, 

If there is anything you would like for us to check into on your behalf with your involved dealerships, please let us know. We can be reached via private message and ask that you include your name and contact information, the last 8 digits of your VIN and mileage, and the name of your dealership. Otherwise, we'll be on the look out for updates on your vehicles!

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## chevytothebone (May 24, 2012)

cruzin_right said:


> The Verdict! While the Cruze definitely has some wind noise that is deemed normal there was some wind noise in my cruze that was aggravating. It was a faint hiss, that if you didn't know what to listen for you might miss it or confuse it with regular wind noise. As mentioned I brought my Cruze in today to get the issue resolved. The dealership called about 6 hours later saying that they couldn't hear abnormal noise; however, they did implement the fix discussed in a TSB article anyway. The service writer said the TSB article is only for builds prior to Nov. 2010, which mine was built after. I was still optimistic that if they implemented the fix correctly the hiss would be gone. Sure enough it was. To know if this fix will fix wind/noise for your cruze use a rag to cover up the top-rear corner of the driver side window while cruzing at 60 mph, position your ear close to the area, remove the rag and see if you hear a noise that wasn't there with the towel in place.


I can't seem to find the fix for this issue, and the dealership also tells me that there is nothing wrong with it. can you tell me what it would take for them to fix it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevytothebone said:


> I can't seem to find the fix for this issue, and the dealership also tells me that there is nothing wrong with it. can you tell me what it would take for them to fix it?


Check the weather strip on the leading edge of the passenger door window on the side you hear the noise. It comes loose real easily and takes all of about 30 seconds to push back on.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

this might have been said so sorry for that:


i had the wind noise too, but i found the issue, the weather stripping on the doors comes wtihout sufficent ahesive on it. my dealer took it off put some more on and the noise was gone... down to what it should be. best way to check it is to push on all the stripping see if it pops back into place.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm a little confused about which part you're talking about. There is a rubber trim around the top and front of the door that you can see exposed when the door is closed. There are also some soft rubber gaskets (two - one mounted on the door, the other mounted on the inside door frame) that seal inside the door frame area when it's closed. Which thing exactly are you reattaching?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's the weather trim strip that sits on the leading edge of the rear door. It runs from the top of the door to the base of the window.


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

obermd said:


> It's the weather trim strip that sits on the leading edge of the rear door. It runs from the top of the door to the base of the window.


Wow!...thanks so much...had the same problem ..driver's side wind noise, even at low speed. The vertical trim strip on the leading edge of rear door was indeed very loose. Just put some adhesive in the groove & taped it back into place until dry.
What would we do without these forums!


----------



## Canadian Cruze Driver (Apr 21, 2013)

*How can it be fixed?*

I have exactly the same problem with my 2013 Cruze LT (you think GM would have fixed it by now). Can you share the instructions on how to fix it, please?


----------

